# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بااین درصدا پرستاری ازاد قبول میشم؟

## bahar155

کمک فوری…
با این رتبه ها دانشگاه ازاد پرستاری قبول میشم معدلم۱۴هستش
ادبیات۲۶دینی۷۶عربی۱۲زبان۰
زمین۱۳.۳ ریاضی۲۱زیست۱۴شیمی۲۸فیزیک14  ....منطقه۲

----------


## artim

> کمک فوری…
> با این رتبه ها دانشگاه ازاد پرستاری قبول میشم معدلم۱۴هستش
> ادبیات۲۶دینی۷۶عربی۱۲زبان۰
> زمین۱۳.۳ ریاضی۲۱زیست۱۴شیمی۲۸فیزیک۱  ۴     _  منطقه۲


بله اگه اکثر پرستاری های شهرستان ها رو بزنی بله قبول میشی

----------


## bahar155

> بله اگه اکثر پرستاری های شهرستان ها رو بزنی بله قبول میشی


زنجان فقط .قبول میشم؟

----------


## artim

> زنجان فقط .قبول میشم؟


تخمین رتبه چه رتبه ای میاری؟؟

----------


## bahar155

> تخمین رتبه چه رتبه ای میاری؟؟


۲۵هزار

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> ۲۵هزار


دولتی شهرستان قبولی تا 30 هزار منطقه دو 

زاهدان قبول میشی

----------


## artim

> ۲۵هزار



بله قبول میشی
اما ریسک نکن شهرستان های اطرافت هم بزن

----------


## bahar155

ج


> دولتی شهرستان قبولی تا 30 هزار منطقه دو 
> 
> زاهدان قبول میشی


زنجان فقط میتونم برم شهر خودم

----------


## artim

> ج
> 
> زنجان فقط میتونم برم شهر خودم


بله قبولی

----------


## bahar155

> بله قبولی



واقعا؟：(

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> ج
> 
> زنجان فقط میتونم برم شهر خودم


عزیز 30 هزار دختر هوشبری اورده پارسال 

امسالم که ظرفیت پرستاری 2 برابر شده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> واقعا؟：(



بله دیگه قبولی اما گفتم ریسک نکن شهرستان های اطرافم بزن

----------


## bahar155

> عزیز 30 هزار دختر هوشبری اورده پارسال 
> 
> امسالم که ظرفیت پرستاری 2 برابر شده


میشه با۲۲هزار سراسری پرستاری قبول شد؟اخه میگن ظرفیت پرستاری روزانع دو برابر شده

----------


## artim

> میشه با۲۲هزار سراسری پرستاری قبول شد؟اخه میگن ظرفیت پرستاری روزانع دو برابر شده



اونم میشه اما پرستاری های شهرستان احتمالش بیشتره
شما پرستاری های شهر های دلخواهت رو بزن بعد شهر و شهرستان های اطراف 
ازاد هم همینطور
یکیش قبول میشی

----------


## bahar155

> اونم میشه اما پرستاری های شهرستان احتمالش بیشتره
> شما پرستاری های شهر های دلخواهت رو بزن بعد شهر و شهرستان های اطراف 
> ازاد هم همینطور
> یکیش قبول میشی


نمیتونم ازاد شهر دیگه برم هزینش زیاده

----------


## artim

> نمیتونم ازاد شهر دیگه برم هزینش زیاده


خب سراسری شهرستان اطراف میتونی بری

----------


## bahar155

> خب سراسری شهرستان اطراف میتونی بری


به نظرت با این درصدا میشه قبول شد من که فک نکنم：(

----------


## artim

> به نظرت با این درصدا میشه قبول شد من که فک نکنم：(


اره دیگه اما میگم یه شهر نزن اکثر شهرستان ها رو بزن احتمال قبولی داره

----------


## SanliTa

25 هزار سراسری پرستاری!!!! فک نکنم
اما آزاد زنجان حتمی قبولیییییی احتمال قبولیت زیاده خودت گفتی پارسال یکی مونده بودی برسی

----------


## zia

سلام دوستان یه سوال ، نخواستم تایپک جداگانه بزنم 

منطقه 3 حدودا رتبه چند بیاری پرستاری سراسری قبول شی ؟ پایین ترین رتبه ای که شنیدین قبول شده 

دانشگاه آزاد پرستاری چی رتبه چند میخواد ؟  تاثیر معدل تو دانشگاه آزاد هم همون 25 درصد ؟  معدلم خیلی پایینه  12.43

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 با احترام به نظر شما اما فکر نمی کنم مرکز استان بجز چند استان جنوب و جنوب غربی قبول بشی 
 حتما شهرستان های غیر مرکز استان هم بزن 
 چون معدل شما هم پایین و صفر هم داری احتمال ضعیف تر از 25 هزار هم هست برات

----------


## M-Amin

> سلام 
>  با احترام به نظر شما اما فکر نمی کنم مرکز استان بجز چند استان جنوب و جنوب غربی قبول بشی 
>  حتما شهرستان های غیر مرکز استان هم بزن 
>  چون معدل شما هم پایین و صفر هم داری احتمال ضعیف تر از 25 هزار هم هست برات


ببخشید  من تو سایت قلمچی کارنامه ای رو دیدم که چارک پایین رتبه کشوریش 190000!!بود ولی دامپزشکی آزاد شبستر قبول شده بود..میخوام بدونم این حقیقت داره؟؟اون رتبه و این رشته؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بله قبول میشید...

----------

